# whats wrong here?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No working clearance.

KO not closed.

Pipes not strapped.

Missing cover.

The coupler on the pipe on the top makes me give pause.

Missing B4T's omnipresent main breaker.


Oh, and the flying wires.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like possible flaking lead paint.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Missing B4T's omnipresent main breaker.


:laughing:


It's a total non code compliant cluster, that's all there is to it.


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

not to mention when i got there people were working right next to box like nothing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I lke that 3/4 coupling connected to the top of the panel:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

there are also red wires connected to the ground so its a guessing game on the other end on which is live or which is ground.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Not NEC but it's an OSHA violation for the ungaurded pulley to be under 7'


----------



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

like i said that compressor is no longer there. not in use. belt guard being installed. ppl just don't know how dangerous that is. It is our machine now.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Were the mains rated for Free Air or in conduit? :laughing:

Mod


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Owner not in picture, must be missing in (electrical) action. :whistling2:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

What's right here besides nothing. :no:


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I see stuff like this all the time. Surprised no one gets hurt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me toss a wild guess, they know a crackhead who claimed he was an electrician.


----------



## jman8321 (Jan 26, 2010)

i've got a good one for ya.. I think she leaks a bit. Side Note: havent fixed the leak yet above the light which is still hot ...at this major hotel (won't give names :no Thank god we just put in a new fire alarm system :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jman8321 said:


> i've got a good one for ya.. I think she leaks a bit. Side Note: havent fixed the leak yet above the light which is still hot ...at this major hotel (won't give names :no Thank god we just put in a new fire alarm system :thumbup:


 I've seen EMT rot out like that under the coffee station at a Deli. Time for a dehumidifier down there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I've seen EMT rot out like that under the coffee station at a Deli. Time for a dehumidifier down there.


 

Chineese EMT


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Missing B4T's omnipresent main breaker


:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The main question is.... does it work. Cause if it works it must be OK.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i seen flying wires without conduit feeding 45kva transformers before. they used an old leather glove to protect the wires where it entered the transformer. i wish i snapped some pics


----------

